# Grape Salad



## SharonT (Oct 25, 2006)

Frosty Grapes Luncheon Salad
2 pounds red seedless grapes
2 pounds green seedless grapes
1 cup sour cream
1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup packed dark brown sugar
1 pound walnuts, chopped and toasted

Remove grapes from stem and place in a large shallow bowl.  Mix together sour cream, cream cheese and vanilla.  Add mixture to grapes and toss.  Combine sugar and walnuts and spread over grapes.  Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks pretty good ... although I think I'd put it in the dessert category!


----------



## SharonT (Oct 25, 2006)

It is sweet - but traditionally served here as a Thanksgiving side dish.   

See the Thanksgiving menu posts.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 25, 2006)

Doesn't sound very good to me.
But my mom might like it.
What are the dietary factors?

Cals and fat?


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks great I don't know anyone who has made a Grape Salad before.  Thanks Sharon for sharing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2006)

I've made my version of it for years - it has a name but I can't think of it.  It's just the green grapes, sour cream, and brown sugar - it's wonderful and refreshing.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2006)

_Hi Sharon,_
_I've had this one before and love it. Thanks for reminding me..We are thinking of a fruit salad for Thanksgiving and this just might do it._

_kadesma _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 26, 2006)

I make a savory rather than sweet salad that includes grapes - makes a terrific lunch or light supper dish.  All quantities are to taste:

Plain or smoked cooked chicken, cut or shred into bite-size pieces
Smoked Gouda cheese, diced
Red &/or green seedless grapes, halved
Walnut or pecan pieces
Mayonnaise, salt, & freshly ground pepper to taste

Combine, chill, & serve.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for that idea - I've had chicken salad with grapes and nuts in, but never one with Gouda cheese.   Love Gouda cheese...


----------



## SharonT (Oct 26, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound very good to me.
> But my mom might like it.
> What are the dietary factors?
> 
> Cals and fat?


 
Hmmm -- dietary factors -- schmietary factors... this was posted for a Thanksgiving menu suggestion...  You can't really look that sort of thing up for Thanksgiving...   <just kidding>

However, I expect this dessert-like salad would have at least 400 calories per serving; don't know about the fat grams.   

And it is a great addition to the Thanksgiving buffet.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 26, 2006)

SharonT - the "smoked" Gouda cheese really makes a difference - especially if you're using plain rather than smoked chicken.  The recipe came from a now long gone deli/catering place I used to frequent in NY.  It was one of their most frequently requested items.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 26, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> Hmmm -- dietary factors -- schmietary factors... this was posted for a Thanksgiving menu suggestion... You can't really look that sort of thing up for Thanksgiving...  <just kidding>
> 
> However, I expect this dessert-like salad would have at least 400 calories per serving; don't know about the fat grams.
> 
> And it is a great addition to the Thanksgiving buffet.


 

Alright
Thanks
My mom will like this one.


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2006)

Now this is my kind of salad !!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 26, 2006)

I usually make my own version of Ambrosia when we have a turkey dinner.
I drain a can of mandarin pieces, a can of pineapple tidbits, drain really well....add shredded sweetened coconut and sour cream. Mix well together. Really cooling and deelish along side the turkey and other trimmings.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 27, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> SharonT - the "smoked" Gouda cheese really makes a difference


      Got it - thanks!


			
				ella/TO said:
			
		

> I usually make my own version of Ambrosia when we have a turkey dinner.
> I drain a can of mandarin pieces, a can of pineapple tidbits, drain really well....add shredded sweetened coconut and sour cream. Mix well together. Really cooling and deelish along side the turkey and other trimmings.


        I haven't had Ambosia since I was a kid (time back WAAAY back).   I like the idea of using mandarin oranges - it would be a great time saver - although I like sectioning oranges when I have the time for it.  

Another good & simple fruit salad is sectioned oranges, apple and pear slices and grapes (some of the grapes cut in half lengthwise).  Drizzle over the fruit a simple syrup flavored with cinnamon.  Spread all on platter and garnish with unpeeled red pear slices and oranges.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 27, 2006)

Yours sounds good too....shall try it!


----------

